# Moving 1000 pound Logs Solo: My Off Grid Log Cabin



## MaxAdvoko (Sep 15, 2018)

Back in 2015 during my vacation, I started to build a log cabin using fallen trees at Ladoga Lake. As a side note: I purposefully didn't chop a single live tree for my cabin construction which made the task more difficult.

My cabin has log walls, a roof covered with growing grass and strawberry, original windows, and a traditional Slavic door that I particularly enjoyed making.

But lets get back to our main topic of moving 1000 lbs (400 kg) logs. As I mentioned before, I only used trees fallen by hurricanes, which made access to them very complicated at times. The task proved to be more difficult than the construction itself. I used extra thick logs for my cabin's construction. To move wet and heavy logs 
I used an A-shaped frame with a pulley under its peak.
Such leverage and support hoist allows me to minimize friction by lifting one end of the log, helping me move it by myself. 
Тhe A-shaped frame is made of two dry logs connected together at the top Then this joint is reinforced by a wedged dowel. I also screwed in a perpendicular arm to add extra strength to the system. Once I finished this, I trimmed each log to 8 feet (2.5 meters).

You can watch the process in this 3 min instructional video: 













Max Egorov (Advoko MAKES)


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

Max, I enjoyed watching your video very much. That sounds like a fun and rewarding project. In the 1960s a man named Dick Proenneke documented his life in the Alaska wilderness and his building a log cabin there with traditional tools in a series of videos. If you have not seen them, I highly recommend them. They are on YouTube and are worth watching.






I was in your city in August. St. Petersburg is beautiful. Lots of history there. I was fortunate enough to see many of the famous sights in the City and in Pushkin. I will never forget them.


----------



## MaxAdvoko (Sep 15, 2018)

Thank you for the kind words! Yes, someone already sent me the info about Dick Proenneke. His skills are impressive. Thank you very much for the link though. I didn't see that one yet.
So glad you liked St. Petersburg!! )) Yes, August was the right time to come here…


> Max, I enjoyed watching your video very much. That sounds like a fun and rewarding project. In the 1960s a man named Dick Proenneke documented his life in the Alaska wilderness and his building a log cabin there with traditional tools in a series of videos. If you have not seen them, I highly recommend them. They are on YouTube and are worth watching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElroyD (Oct 15, 2016)

What a beautiful cabin! You've done really nice work there.


----------



## MaxAdvoko (Sep 15, 2018)

Thank you!


> What a beautiful cabin! You ve done really nice work there.
> 
> - ElroyD


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Very interesting posts and video. The logs are big and you move them yourself.


----------

